# What is WIndows XP Performance Edition



## squid (Jul 9, 2007)

Recently I came across this term Windows XP Performance Edition for corporates. is that an official release. can it be updated from winxp pro 
thanx


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats official release of pirates


----------



## shantanu (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah its right.. there is no official Microsoft Windows XP performance Edition.. it is another Pirated edition // there are many circulating like this in market..  Beware.. Be Genuine - Buy Genuine..


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 9, 2007)

or else be a pirate..


----------



## xbonez (Jul 9, 2007)

xp exists only as pro edition, home edition, 64bit edition, media centre edition, tablet pc edition and xp embedded


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 9, 2007)

it's a pirated edition.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 9, 2007)

Yepp its a Customised edition (ofcourse illegal and pirated too.) to provide    peformence by pre applied registry and service.msc hacks.
Anyone can create customized edition like these by help of nLite.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 9, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> or else be a pirate..



or else be a linux user


----------



## sai_cool (Jul 9, 2007)

realy guys, use genuine, i have felt a lot of difference bewtween me and my friends, me, being a genuine user, i feel peaceful!


----------



## tanush_89 (Jul 10, 2007)

guys but making a pirated pc a genuine is so easy that i feel voilated for being a xp genuine user


----------



## dabster (Jul 10, 2007)

sai_cool said:
			
		

> realy guys, use genuine, i have felt a lot of difference bewtween me and my friends, me, being a genuine user, i feel peaceful!



Good that you feel Peaceful, But would like to know what is that "lot of difference" hehehe...
M$ makes you addictive to their properitry Software While ppl are still in school, and u spend all life using Windows. 
Want real peace, use Linux, "Looking Glass" the 3D Desktop,


----------



## spikygv (Jul 10, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> yeah its right.. there is no official Microsoft Windows XP performance Edition.. it is another Pirated edition // there are many circulating like this in market..  Beware.. Be Genuine - Buy Genuine..



how much did that pc cost u ?? 

most of us except perhaps cr4ckers and pirates dont love using pirated softs but dont have a choice coz they are just too costly .if vista ultimate was available under 2k , i guess nearly everybody(windows users currently ) wud buy it..

look into most people's perspective here . . instead of buying vista ultimate they wud prefer to get a 8800GTS or a 8600GTS or a super cool proccy or somehing like that . .sorry , i know genuine is the better way . not much u can do other than shifting to linux or something else ..so piracy..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 10, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> or else be a linux user



Yea ...I second you


----------

